# Vaping and drug addiction



## Vapegilius995 (25/12/16)

My mothers friends a psychologist who works with recovering addicts and she recently asked my dad if he'd be willing to help them get into shape with some fitness sessions and I was wondering if it would be worthwhile for me to do a talk to them about vaping as a possible tool to help with recovery...

So I was wondering if anyone here has used vaping or knows someone who's used vaping to recover from alcoholism or stronger addiction

Any atvice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## shaunnadan (25/12/16)

Pm sent

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## kev mac (26/12/16)

Vapegilius995 said:


> My mothers friends a psychologist who works with recovering addicts and she recently asked my dad if he'd be willing to help them get into shape with some fitness sessions and I was wondering if it would be worthwhile for me to do a talk to them about vaping as a possible tool to help with recovery...
> 
> So I was wondering if anyone here has used vaping or knows someone who's used vaping to recover from alcoholism or stronger addiction
> 
> Any atvice would be greatly appreciated


 @Vapegilius995 ,many recovering from addiction were already or become smokers to fill a void so in that respect alone vapeing could be beneficial.Also the other aspects of vapeing i.e. building coils,DIY and the social side with forums can help by filling idle hands with constructive activity and supportive new friends. I think these reasons alone are worth considering. These are only my thoughts as I haven't any expertise in teaching recovery though I applaud your helpful effort.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre (26/12/16)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a expert in recovery and worked at Rehab for many years, to be honest vape will not help with addiction.
> 
> ...


My understanding is that cigarettes give an instant nicotine hit, whilst with vaping the uptake takes a bit longer. If you start with high enough nicotine with MTL you should get more than enough nicotine. With DTL one can go with lower nicotine because the nicotine uptake is faster due to higher power and more efficient vaporization. You have a whole forum of members here showing that vaping is by far the easiest way to give up smoking. Some do it instantly, some take a week, some take a few months. And you still have the habit, albeit in a different format.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (26/12/16)

Hi @Oceanic Vapes 

With regard to your statement above:



Oceanic Vapes said:


> nicotine sticks to the tar, causing a slow release of nicotine which gives you a much longer nicotine hit, where as Vaping is a much shorter and stronger hit.



I was always under the impression that its actually the opposite way around?

I.e. That the nic hit from smoking is much stronger, quicker and more intense than vaping
I recall reading a study once where the level of nicotine in the blood rose up much higher and much faster with smoking than with vaping. Something to do with the added chemicals and the smaller smoke particles - and as you say, the way it gets lodged in the lung tissue.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Vapegilius995 (26/12/16)

I was actually thinking of using none nic juice... Wouldn't be about getting a buzz rather having somethin constructive to do that feels simmelar to old addictions but with minimal negative sideaffects

I dont beleve a persone should get over old addiction by replacing them with new addictions


----------



## Sir Vape (26/12/16)

Nope. Addiction in essence has nothing to actually do with a substance as such so no

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vaporeon13 (26/12/16)

There is no such thing ad an expert in recovery. Recovery is a very complexed business, and as soon as anyone thinks they understand it, they get sideswiped.

Addiction is not all about the substance, more a behavioral thing. A gambling addiction is a real thing. A sex addiction is a real thing.

My understanding of vaping for addicts is that it can swing either way.

A great way of keeping busy, keeping your mind off drugs and alcohol. You start a new hobby, doing something that that you enjoy, treating yourself for once with something other than drugs.

The other side is that, for many drug user, the acts involved in vaping has a certain "recall" feel about it.

Let's say you were a heroin user, mixing up a batch of DIY would seem very familiar, especially if you using needles.

Let's say you a crack or meth user, the emense smoke that you exhale would Aldo deem very familiar. Juicing up your tank and prepping coils may also give a person some recall of past drug experiences.

It really depends on the person.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Vapegilius995 (26/12/16)

Vaporeon13 said:


> There is no such thing ad an expert in recovery. Recovery is a very complexed business, and as soon as anyone thinks they understand it, they get sideswiped.
> 
> My understanding is that it can swing either way.
> 
> ...



Could that end up destroying once sobriety


----------



## Vaporeon13 (26/12/16)

Its a coin-flip, to be honest. I don't think it would have a therapeutic value. Maybe 3 or 6 months into recovery, an addict would be willing to consider the benefits of vaping.

When people are in rehab., all they have is their cigarettes. Asking them to stop is a big thing, they've already given up their drugs and alcohol.


----------



## Vapegilius995 (26/12/16)

Guess since I lack any experience working with people in rehab... might be better to not take any chances...


----------



## RichJB (26/12/16)

I don't know anything about rehab but I do have a mate who is a heavy smoker and went into rehab for alcoholism. The people who treated him were insistent that he should keep smoking. They wanted that aspect of his physical and mental side stable while they tackled the alcohol dependence. Once he was over the booze, they could then tackle the nicotine later. But they felt that asking him to give up both simultaneously was going to complicate things too much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (26/12/16)

Being a recovering alcoholic and other substance abuse recoveree I can honestly say vaping has helped me a tremendous amount. I can now safely enjoy a drink without needing to go full tilt. Vaping has taught me that you dont need it but appreciate the ritual in acquiring it. This is a first time for me coming out. Depending on the severity of the addiction vaping can assist but don't be fooled that in extreme occasions there is no course but cold hard cold turkey so to speak. The reality is addiction is physical for the first 30 days and then it's a habitual change....

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## kev mac (27/12/16)

Vapegilius995 said:


> I was actually thinking of using none nic juice... Wouldn't be about getting a buzz rather having somethin constructive to do that feels simmelar to old addictions but with minimal negative sideaffects
> 
> I dont beleve a persone should get over old addiction by replacing them with new addictions


With due respect I look at vapeing as an activity rather than an addiction.


----------



## kev mac (27/12/16)

RichJB said:


> I don't know anything about rehab but I do have a mate who is a heavy smoker and went into rehab for alcoholism. The people who treated him were insistent that he should keep smoking. They wanted that aspect of his physical and mental side stable while they tackled the alcohol dependence. Once he was over the booze, they could then tackle the nicotine later. But they felt that asking him to give up both simultaneously was going to complicate things too much.


I don't think anyone is asking recovering addict's to give up smoking so much as introducing them to new phases in life.When one quits their vice it creates a large void ,idle hands as they say.This is why many in recovery go headlong into weight lifting,knitting,religon or even becoming counselors themselves.Of course these things are healthier than the things they are trying to avoid. I think vapeing is an activity with the aspects social and otherwise (not to mention it as a smoke cessation tool) could be another constructive recovery apparatus.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

